# St. Martin Heineken Regatta 2013 pics



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm anchored in Grand Case, St. Martin and was listening to Rock 92 reporting on the last day of the races (yesterday), with good winds for all the boat when I went topsides and realized that the mark was just off Creole Rock; so I dinghied over with my camera in the hopes of getting a good shot or two. I took too many pictures and ended up making a web page with some of them; for those interested in looking at some of the racing boats turning at the mark, please take a gander at the page by clicking on the image below


----------



## jasenj1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Great shots. Some beautiful boats.


----------

